# Surf Cup - Best of the Best ECNL vs DA



## Josep (Jul 11, 2019)

Some very tasty matchups in the top flight of the Surf Cup olders.   Will be very fun to watch.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2019)

Josep said:


> Some very tasty matchups in the top flight of the Surf Cup olders.   Will be very fun to watch.


Gotta link?


----------



## RedCard (Jul 11, 2019)

Right now, it's only on the GotSoccer site.

https://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=71986


----------



## Josep (Jul 11, 2019)

Should be some fun matchups.  Lots of good soccer right now with ECNL in Nationals in Virginia and the DA finals this week at OCGP.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Right now, it's only on the GotSoccer site.
> 
> https://events.gotsport.com/events/?EventID=71986


If it's a "showcase", why is there a playoff?


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 11, 2019)

Brackets seem a bit off balance on girls side, maybe some changes yet to come?


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 12, 2019)

It is unfortunate to see how surf has evolved.  If you look at the list of teams they don't seem to be the best of the best anymore.  Silverlakes has a very good turn out of DA and ECNL top teams


----------



## MacDre (Jul 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> It is unfortunate to see how surf has evolved.  If you look at the list of teams they don't seem to be the best of the best anymore.  Silverlakes has a very good turn out of DA and ECNL top teams


Why do you think the list of teams isn’t the best of the best anymore?


----------



## Blank95661 (Jul 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> It is unfortunate to see how surf has evolved.  If you look at the list of teams they don't seem to be the best of the best anymore.  Silverlakes has a very good turn out of DA and ECNL top teams


Both tournaments seem to have quality teams in each age group, at least on the girls side.  I'd love to see some more of the DA teams, specifically the San Jose Earthquakes 04G's play in the Silverlakes tourney against some of the best ECNL teams.  That should be a great bracket at Silverlakes.   
https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=989&fid=5127


----------



## RocketFile (Jul 12, 2019)

It is the nature of the beast and it is US not THEM. 

Surf hasn't "evolved". Surf has always tried to put together the best of the best and always will.

It is still one of the landmark tournaments every year and is likely to remain so.

CSL used to have the best of the best in SoCal, then SCDSL came along and screwed it up, then DA, then ECNL, then CRL, then NPL.

WE have diluted the competition.

It is the cost of the free market. It is not anything to lament, it is just reality.

Ford automobiles use to be the best of the best. IBM, Yale, Brie.....


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

RocketFile said:


> It is the nature of the beast and it is US not THEM.
> 
> Surf hasn't "evolved". Surf has always tried to put together the best of the best and always will.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Surf the club or Surf the tournament?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 12, 2019)

Blank95661 said:


> Both tournaments seem to have quality teams in each age group, at least on the girls side.  I'd love to see some more of the DA teams, specifically the San Jose Earthquakes 04G's play in the Silverlakes tourney against some of the best ECNL teams.  That should be a great bracket at Silverlakes.
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/flightstandings.aspx?eid=989&fid=5127


I agree, but seeing as San Jose Earthquakes just played their final game of the season (and won the National Championship) yesterday.  I am sure they will be taking some much needed time off for the rest of July.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 12, 2019)

The argument is that DA and ECNL have the best players and most competitive teams-  there seems to be only a few DA or ECNL teams at Surf Cup


----------



## greekgirl (Jul 12, 2019)

Interesting I see quite a few teams that played in previous years that are absent from the list too. Also some National Cup quarter/semi-finalists...missing


----------



## ajaffe (Jul 12, 2019)

USYSA National Championships are in Kansas City that week(end).


----------



## Josep (Jul 12, 2019)

greekgirl said:


> Interesting I see quite a few teams that played in previous years that are absent from the list too. Also some National Cup quarter/semi-finalists...missing



Qf and Semi teams from national cup?   Everyone knows most of the best teams don’t even play in natl cup.  Why would anyone expect a QF team from Natl cup to be in a top bracket of a showcase?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 12, 2019)

I looked at the brackets. Meh. But, 06 are not posted, however I anticipate some big games.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> The argument is that DA and ECNL have the best players and most competitive teams-  there seems to be only a few DA or ECNL teams at Surf Cup


Most are on break. DA gets 3-4 weeks in Dec and 3-4 weeks in June/July.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 12, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Most are on break. DA gets 3-4 weeks in Dec and 3-4 weeks in June/July.


Silverlakes/ Surf Cup is typically at the very end of July/ beginning of Aug - why would that be affected by a 3-4 week break in June/July


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 12, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Most are on break. DA gets 3-4 weeks in Dec and 3-4 weeks in June/July.


Our kids are off till 8/10.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jul 12, 2019)

That supports what I said earlier that Surf Cup no longer seems to be the best of the best - whether teams are on break or choose not to go to Surf Cup for other reasons there are many “best” teams that aren’t signed up


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> That supports what I said earlier that Surf Cup no longer seems to be the best of the best - whether teams are on break or choose not to go to Surf Cup for other reasons there are many “best” teams that aren’t signed up


You are correct. Dam. WTF. SC is?????....


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 12, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> Silverlakes/ Surf Cup is typically at the very end of July/ beginning of Aug - why would that be affected by a 3-4 week break in June/July


Cause the last DA event is the last days of June, if your team made the playoffs then they could be playing until the 10th of July (meaning out of area teams may have just been on the road for up to 10 of the last 15 to 20 days getting thru the National Playoffs. So I don’t think (yes I am assuming) too many teams are looking to rush back into another tournament.  My DD is now on a 4 week break and won’t be back till the 2nd week of August. 

  Some may want to for their own reasons...can’t/won’t make more assumptions on that.


----------



## offtopic (Jul 13, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> That supports what I said earlier that Surf Cup no longer seems to be the best of the best - whether teams are on break or choose not to go to Surf Cup for other reasons there are many “best” teams that aren’t signed up


It looks like Silverlakes has a significant edge in terms of team quality this year.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2019)

offtopic said:


> It looks like Silverlakes has a significant edge in terms of team quality this year.


Norco weather forecast (99+ and wind) vs Oceanside Forecast (75-78, some wind too).  At least Surf Cup has the weather.  I know my dd is happy where she will be playing that weekend .  She could care a less what teams she's playing against as long as its not hot....lol


----------



## Josep (Jul 14, 2019)

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Premo5 (Jul 21, 2019)

Definitley not best of the best. Very eye brow raising  as far as teams selected. Cant make rhyme or reason. But none the less, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 21, 2019)

Premo5 said:


> Definitley not best of the best. Very eye brow raising  as far as teams selected. Cant make rhyme or reason. But none the less, good luck to everyone!


So hard to know at this stage of the year.  Obviously the DA teams should be in the "best of the best" groups.  The other teams that made it in the "Best of the Best" you have politics at work and then some coin flips.  At the end of the day you have to come ready to play regardless of who your playing against....


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 24, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Norco weather forecast (99+ and wind) vs Oceanside Forecast (75-78, some wind too).  At least Surf Cup has the weather.  I know my dd is happy where she will be playing that weekend .  She could care a less what teams she's playing against as long as its not hot....lol


Forecast still shows 100 in Norco 77 in del Mar and Oceanside. 

For those at Silverlakes stay hydrated and be safe!


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 24, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> So hard to know at this stage of the year.  Obviously the DA teams should be in the "best of the best" groups.  The other teams that made it in the "Best of the Best" you have politics at work and then some coin flips.  At the end of the day you have to come ready to play regardless of who your playing against....


.
Yes,  be prepared to play three ninety minutes games in less than twenty-four hours for the "Best of the Best" at Surf Cup for the U17.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 24, 2019)

Lambchop said:


> .
> Yes,  be prepared to play three ninety minutes games in less than twenty-four hours for the "Best of the Best" at Surf Cup for the U17.


Looks like they are 70 minute games.


----------



## Frank (Jul 24, 2019)

Dallas Cup is the best of the best tournament wise in the US (MIC is quality internationally).  I have seen no better collection of teams and corresponding difficulty to get in.

Also the best run event I have ever been a part of.


----------



## ARSENALDAD2003 (Jul 25, 2019)

Done that tournament this year and maybe two to four good teams but nothing to dream about.maybe for the u18 division, anything under u17 and under no way i would say the best....but "Adidas generation cup " that's where you find the top teams.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 25, 2019)

Premo5 said:


> Definitley not best of the best. Very eye brow raising  as far as teams selected. Cant make rhyme or reason. But none the less, good luck to everyone!


Look man, the sign says “best of the best” and that’s that.  That’s my story and I’m sticking to it!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2019)

Premo5 said:


> Definitley not best of the best. Very eye brow raising  as far as teams selected. Cant make rhyme or reason. But none the less, good luck to everyone!


"Best of the Best" as far as making $$$$.  I remember my little one playing in her first Surf Cup and winning her age group.  It was awesome.  We actually felt we were the "best of the best."  Two years later they ($urf Cup $ports) added a second group and now a third group.  We have a complete watered down product at $urf Cup and with club soccer in the SoCal region.  $urf Cup is all about the almighty $$$ and so is club soccer.  I remember a wise coach from Blues (TB) once told me, "This is a business first.  Who are the customers?"


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 26, 2019)

For the olders I think it's good they add additional teams or groups even though it's a tournament those teams can treat it like a showcase with the list of colleges attending. Those additional teams need these showcases cause they don't have DA and ECNL exposure. So go to surf cup or Silverlakes which ever works best for you. List of colleges attending looks about the same 

https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=989

https://scoutingzone.com/TournamentArea/SurfCup/ScoutAttendees


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> For the olders I think it's good they add additional teams or groups even though it's a tournament those teams can treat it like a showcase with the list of colleges attending. Those additional teams need these showcases cause they don't have DA and ECNL exposure. So go to surf cup or Silverlakes which ever works best for you. List of colleges attending looks about the same
> 
> https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=989
> 
> https://scoutingzone.com/TournamentArea/SurfCup/ScoutAttendees


I agree.  However, it would be nice to have one tournament to see who the "best of the best" is.  Surf Cup was that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2019)

I do have an idea on how Surf Cup can redeem itself.  Invite the quarter finalist of the 2020 DA teams and the quarter finalist of the ECNL teams.  Surf Cup and US Soccer can cover the costs for those who have to travel.  YNT scouts and college coaches would have a blast watching. "Best of the Best" now sounds legit.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 26, 2019)

"Best of the best", "State Cup", "National Cup", "National Champions" - I thought people understood these taglines mean nothing any more?  The soccer landscape has completely changed, and arguably this marketing puffery never meant anything to begin with.


----------



## broshark (Jul 26, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> I do have an idea on how Surf Cup can redeem itself.  Invite the quarter finalist of the 2020 DA teams and the quarter finalist of the ECNL teams.  Surf Cup and US Soccer can cover the costs for those who have to travel.  YNT scouts and college coaches would have a blast watching. "Best of the Best" now sounds legit.


Why is that Surf Cup's responsibility?

It's a tournament.  Meant to bring teams together AND to generate cash.

Nothing more.

Keep crying tho.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 26, 2019)

offtopic said:


> It looks like Silverlakes has a significant edge in terms of team quality this year.


Take all of the quality that you want.  I'll take 80 degrees in Del Mar over 101 in Norco any day of the week.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 26, 2019)

I’ll say this....neither of my DD’s have ever missed a tourney/showcase their team has participated in until this weekend in Norco.

Honestly, i’m Sorry that I’m not sorry she’s missing this one


----------



## Josep (Jul 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Take all of the quality that you want.  I'll take 80 degrees in Del Mar over 101 in Norco any day of the week.


Even better Oceanside.


----------



## Surfref (Jul 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Take all of the quality that you want.  I'll take 80 degrees in Del Mar over 101 in Norco any day of the week.


 101 degrees??? When we drove by Silverlakes today at 3pm my car thermometer said 105 degrees.  I would much rather be at Del Mar or Oceanside.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 26, 2019)

Josep said:


> Even better Oceanside.


Try Hawaii, my oldest missed today's game due to a planned vacation this week, but will be feeling the heat in Norco tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 26, 2019)

I didn't comb through all of the teams at Silverlakes, but looks like many are from So Cal, Nor Cal and the PAC NW. 

Imagine you are excited to fly to California for a big soccer tournament.  You just made this amazing team and can't wait to play with them.  And you've never been to California.  You are excited to see the ocean, some palm trees, maybe even pass by Lebron James or Kim Kardashian at a Starbucks.
Your dad books a room for the family at a Comfort Suites in a cool little place called Norco. 
"It's Horsetown USA!!!  This is going to be awesome.  It's right near the fields.  And we are only about 30 miles from Newport Beach.  We have 4 hours between games so we'll take a quick 30 minute drive to the coast for lunch and be back for the 2nd game with plenty of time."
Let's arrive on Thursday so we can be ready for our 10:30 am game on Friday  (WTF????)

Your plane lands at John Wayne Airport.  You can smell the ocean air and everything looks so cool!!!!  Dad picks up the Chevrolet Cruze from Hertz rental car at 4:45pm and you are on your way to Horsetown USA!!!!!.  After a 3 hour drive at an average speed of 7 miles per hour, you finally arrive at the Comfort Suites.  The view of your room is a liquor store and a tattoo parlor.  Over the horizon, you see a field full of horses.  You open up the window to your $149 hotel room and the smell of fresh horse shit smacks you in the face like a flying elbow from Zlatan.

You finally get to sleep around 11pm after realizing you need to turn on the TV to drown out the sound of the howling winds and police sirens.  The morning comes and you are ready to play!!  The field is only 4 miles from the hotel. Coach wants us there by 9:30 am.  If we leave by 9:10, we should be fine.  Up at 8 am for a quick shower and a granola bar.
You leave the hotel at 9:11 but don't make it to the field until 9:50 because every asshole in line forgot to get $10 cash so it takes forever to get into silverlakes.
It already 90 degrees out at 9 am, but thankfully the winds don't kick up yet.  But why does it smell like hot cow shit?  I thought California was supposed to be beautiful.

The game starts and the opposing team dads aren't on the sideline yet.  Seems strange, but whatever.  About 5 minutes later, you see a line of 45 year old men (who were really cool about 20 years ago) making their way from that restaurant that you drove past while you were trying to find field 16.  They are all wearing a slammerssurflegendsstrikers tshirt and drinking their 3rd bloody mary of the morning.

Too be continued..... (Or feel free to take over and fill in the rest of the story)


----------



## Dominic (Jul 26, 2019)

2 kids and 11 years of club total, not once did we miss a game due to heat. I also don't recall any teammates missing games due to heat. The only time I seen a player with heat exhaustion was U6 AYSO, and it wasn't serious.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2019)

broshark said:


> Why is that Surf Cup's responsibility?
> 
> It's a tournament.  Meant to bring teams together AND to generate cash.
> 
> ...


"Best of the Best".  Now just a name for one of 3 groups.  I'm not crying, I'm laughing.  Still will be fun and much better than Norco at over 100.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I didn't comb through all of the teams at Silverlakes, but looks like many are from So Cal, Nor Cal and the PAC NW.
> 
> Imagine you are excited to fly to California for a big soccer tournament.  You just made this amazing team and can't wait to play with them.  And you've never been to California.  You are excited to see the ocean, some palm trees, maybe even pass by Lebron James or Kim Kardashian at a Starbucks.
> Your dad books a room for the family at a Comfort Suites in a cool little place called Norco.
> ...


Dude, I'm crying because I laughed so hard. JH is on the city hard to get that freaking water park built and hotel.  Fly into Ontario and never leave Norco. Bring the whol family and stay at silverlake for 4 days.  Stay away from the beach.  Water park is better


----------



## Sockers858 (Jul 27, 2019)

How is the parking at Polo fields this morning? Is it a mess like Man City?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 27, 2019)

I’m sure the whole drive was horrible.  The races started last week.


----------



## AMMGTS (Jul 27, 2019)

timbuck said:


> the rest of the story


Ahh!! The Smell of Oceanside Sports complex!! So sweet to be here !! 
I Love the smell of Compost in the Morning!!
I'm gonna miss Norco


----------



## Justafan (Jul 27, 2019)

AMMGTS said:


> Ahh!! The Smell of Oceanside Sports complex!! So sweet to be here !!
> I Love the smell of Compost in the Morning!!
> I'm gonna miss Norco


At least the sign still says “best of the best.”


----------



## ReVolted (Jul 28, 2019)

No offense to ANY teams playing in this Tournament but I am speaking specifically about the B03's.  Not sure who named these brackets but calling Bracket A the "Best of the Best" really is VERY misleading...LOL.  If you comb through the 16 teams playing in this level there isn't ONE of the 52 teams that was in the recent ENPL Playoffs in Chicago let alone the Finals in Denver.  Oxnard is the clear favorite here barring any major upsets from one of the other "Best" teams.
On a side note... My heart goes out to the boys having to play multiple games in one day in this Norco heat...


----------



## Josep (Jul 28, 2019)

ReVolted said:


> No offense to ANY teams playing in this Tournament but I am speaking specifically about the B03's.  Not sure who named these brackets but calling Bracket A the "Best of the Best" really is VERY misleading...LOL.  If you comb through the 16 teams playing in this level there isn't ONE of the 52 teams that was in the recent ENPL Playoffs in Chicago let alone the Finals in Denver.  Oxnard is the clear favorite here barring any major upsets from one of the other "Best" teams.
> On a side note... My heart goes out to the boys having to play multiple games in one day in this Norco heat...[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The best of the best is terminology used by the Surf Cup.  Not the tourney in Norco.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Josep said:


> The best of the best is terminology used by the Surf Cup. Not the tourney in Norco.


Is it a trademark issue?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 28, 2019)

Day 1 take away from Oceanside.  My dd had fun   Fields were awesome!!!  Branding/Marketing excellent.  College Coaches on hand, great weather and very professionally run.  A few negatives.  I'm not getting the "Best of the Best" tagline.  It was everywhere.  It's also the name of the the top group in each age group.  A slap in some teams faces IMO.  Too many customers confused with it.  Fix that and no one can touch this tournament.  I did smell some stuff that made me feel like I was in Norco and we did have some wind in the afternoon.  All and all I give $urf Cup $ports a b+ and for those who score stuff like this "8.978."  They would easily get A+ 0r a 10 if they truly fix the "Best of the Best."  Lets here from the Norco folks.......


----------



## Josep (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Is it a trademark issue?


No Crapola.  This was meant to distinguish between the tourneys.  But you knew that. I guess you must be bored today.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

Josep said:


> No Crapola.  This was meant to distinguish between the tourneys.  But you knew that. I guess you must be bored today.


I wasn't sure.  Surf Cup Sports has enough administrators (I won't say "lawyers" because I am not sure) that I thought they might have trademarked the phrase, at least in the application of youth sports.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 28, 2019)

ReVolted said:


> No offense to ANY teams playing in this Tournament but I am speaking specifically about the B03's.  Not sure who named these brackets but calling Bracket A the "Best of the Best" really is VERY misleading...LOL.  If you comb through the 16 teams playing in this level there isn't ONE of the 52 teams that was in the recent ENPL Playoffs in Chicago let alone the Finals in Denver.  Oxnard is the clear favorite here barring any major upsets from one of the other "Best" teams.
> On a side note... My heart goes out to the boys having to play multiple games in one day in this Norco heat...


B03 parent here.  It was either Surf Cup or Silverlakes.  Unless you are a an out of town "Best of the Best", (or just out out town) then you didn't get into Surf Cup.  You can't really expect Surf to accept anything more than a token local team (other than 2 mediocre Surf teams) who aren't staying at the $150 a night hotel.  Norco was hot but not unbearable.  All the brackets that I followed only played one game a day.  As someone whose kid plays at Norco all season, I can say that I prefer the fields and the amenities over Polo grounds or Oceanside.  If it wasn't the wind, then Norco would be perfect.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> B03 parent here.  It was either Surf Cup or Silverlakes.  Unless you are a an out of town "Best of the Best", (or just out out town) then you didn't get into Surf Cup.  You can't really expect Surf to accept anything more than a token local team (other than 2 mediocre Surf teams) who aren't staying at the $150 a night hotel.  Norco was hot but not unbearable.  All the brackets that I followed only played one game a day.  As someone whose kid plays at Norco all season, I can say that I prefer the fields and the amenities over Polo grounds or Oceanside.  If it wasn't the wind, then Norco would be perfect.


The year my younger son got to play in Surf Cup it was as a guest player on a guest team - the National Cup winner in their Cal South age group had won admission, but when they won at Regionals they were no longer available for Surf Cup - so the team my son frequently guested with (ed: - deleting a long story about friends of friends) was asked to fill in, apparently at a huge discount from SC list price..  In their pool round they played three teams from east of the Mississippi, all supposedly their State Cup-equivalent champions or finalists, didn't lose a game, won the group - and then were eliminated by the sister team of the team who was away at Nationals.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jul 29, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Day 1 take away from Oceanside.  My dd had fun   Fields were awesome!!!  Branding/Marketing excellent.  College Coaches on hand, great weather and very professionally run.  A few negatives.  I'm not getting the "Best of the Best" tagline.  It was everywhere.  It's also the name of the the top group in each age group.  A slap in some teams faces IMO.  Too many customers confused with it.  Fix that and no one can touch this tournament.  I did smell some stuff that made me feel like I was in Norco and we did have some wind in the afternoon.  All and all I give $urf Cup $ports a b+ and for those who score stuff like this "8.978."  They would easily get A+ 0r a 10 if they truly fix the "Best of the Best."  Lets here from the Norco folks.......


I can tell you that UCLA was at Surf Cup recruiting not at Silverlakes.


----------



## davin (Jul 29, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I can tell you that UCLA was at Surf Cup recruiting not at Silverlakes.


Coach SG from UCLA was at my kid's game at Silverlakes on Friday.


----------



## vegasguy (Jul 29, 2019)

Outside of getting in and out of Silverlakes it was a good tournament.  Reffing was solid.  Fields were good (couple keeper areas sandy but expected).   Plenty of pop ups, water stations and a roll out area to use.  Friday night was windy but not to hot.  Saturday was hotter but a light breeze and not Vegas hot.  Late game yesterday was rough only because the drive home.  But the 3.5hr drive beats the 5.5hr drive after a surf late monday consolation match.  Good deal of coaches in attendance.  I could see playing it again.


----------



## Frank (Jul 29, 2019)

SL might never have the prestige of Surf, however SL is working very hard at producing a quality event. I was there all weekend and was pleased by the event. Even with the heat they went out of their way to provide amenities to help combat. For example large water cooling fans on the turf fields that were pointed at benches.


----------



## MarkM (Jul 29, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I can tell you that UCLA was at Surf Cup recruiting not at Silverlakes.


UCLA was at Silverlakes.  I'm sure their staff can cover both events.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2019)

Dominic said:


> 2 kids and 11 years of club total, not once did we miss a game due to heat. I also don't recall any teammates missing games due to heat. The only time I seen a player with heat exhaustion was U6 AYSO, and it wasn't serious.


As a referee, I see several players with heat related injuries every year. Usually at the 14-18 ages and boys.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 1, 2019)

N


MarkM said:


> UCLA was at Silverlakes.  I'm sure their staff can cover both events.


No UCLA was at the Polo Fields watching the players on the game I refereed.  Agree, they split their staff.  I did talk to two D1 men’s coaches on Saturday and asked them if they were going to Silverlakes.  The one coach said “no” and the other coach said “I sent my assistant to that god forsaken place.”


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

Surfref said:


> As a referee, I see several players with heat related injuries every year. Usually at the 14-18 ages and boys.


I've gone down myself with heat exhaustion twice, both times during unavoidable exertion in the Navy.  The first time was while marching back to the barracks after a timed cross-country run.  I suddenly got rubbery legs and couldn't stand up, so they took me away in an ambulance.  The Doctor gave me a Coke and let me take a nap in the air-conditioned clinic.  The second time was after practicing ground director signaling with live aircraft taxiing just like we told them to, and I passed out when I went back into the air-conditioned classroom.  Somebody asked me a question, and I found that even though I knew the answer I couldn't speak the words out loud, and then I was on the floor.  The Doctor that time gave me one pill in a bottle and told me to get ready for bed before taking it.  It was chloral hydrate - I slept like a rock.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I've gone down myself with heat exhaustion twice, both times during unavoidable exertion in the Navy.  The first time was while marching back to the barracks after a timed cross-country run.  I suddenly got rubbery legs and couldn't stand up, so they took me away in an ambulance.  The Doctor gave me a Coke and let me take a nap in the air-conditioned clinic.  The second time was after practicing ground director signaling with live aircraft taxiing just like we told them to, and I passed out when I went back into the air-conditioned classroom.  Somebody asked me a question, and I found that even though I knew the answer I couldn't speak the words out loud, and then I was on the floor.  The Doctor that time gave me one pill in a bottle and told me to get ready for bed before taking it.  It was chloral hydrate - I slept like a rock.


Softy


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

MarkM said:


> UCLA was at Silverlakes.  I'm sure their staff can cover both events.


Maybe but I can absolutely confirm that they were at Surf.  Pretty much the last weekend for them.  The march towards San Jose begins on Tuesday.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> Maybe but I can absolutely confirm that they were at Surf.  Pretty much the last weekend for them.  The march towards San Jose begins on Tuesday.


Good luck to my Bruins.  My son went SDSU so might be rooting for the Aztecs this year in football


----------



## vegasguy (Aug 2, 2019)

and now we debate who was where.....   Silverlakes had many coaches as well.  Many head coaches and many assistants.  Does it matter which if they are taking notes and looking at players?  Head coaches trust their assistants to recruit too.  uggh.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Good luck to my Bruins.  My son went SDSU so might be rooting for the Aztecs this year in football


Two of my brothers are SDSU alums.  They are required to cheer for UCLA when their niece plays their alma mater so I get it.  This is the first year since she has been in college that they don't play them which is kinda sad but I am looking forward to them playing in football this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> and now we debate who was where.....   Silverlakes had many coaches as well.  Many head coaches and many assistants.  Does it matter which if they are taking notes and looking at players?  Head coaches trust their assistants to recruit too.  uggh.


Are we debating?  One person makes offers for this particular university.  If they haven't seen the person play nothing else matters.  Assistant coaches would come and watch my kid play all of the time.  The offers came from the head coach in the case of the 3 schools that interested my player.  No debate when you can text message the coach and your player is in the loop.

There are many roads to Rome and to be quite honest they are looking at incoming freshmen in high school right now (2023 class).

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## vegasguy (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't have a daughter and I am not debating with anyone. I am laughing at those who are saying which UCLA coach was at which fields because in my opinion it is funny.   
They are looking at freshman and sophomores (scouting) but not talking to them or texting them or at least they should not be as of 5/1/19.  Assistants scout and report and then the head coach scouts and the head coach offers in most cases it get the loop and how it works.  No offers were made to freshman and sophomores last week.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

vegasguy said:


> I don't have a daughter and I am not debating with anyone. I am laughing at those who are saying which UCLA coach was at which fields because in my opinion it is funny.
> They are looking at freshman and sophomores (scouting) but not talking to them or texting them or at least they should not be as of 5/1/19.  Assistants scout and report and then the head coach scouts and the head coach offers in most cases it get the loop and how it works.  No offers were made to freshman and sophomores last week.


They weren't looking at sophomores.  The 2022 class is built out.


----------



## vegasguy (Aug 2, 2019)

MAP.. You are talking about UCLA and I am talking about in general.   still not debating...


----------



## MarkM (Aug 2, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> They weren't looking at sophomores.  The 2022 class is built out.


SG was watching 2021 and 2022 games at Silverlakes.  She was likely keeping tabs on girls that have already committed, particularly the MVLA team. 

Maybe she was also looking at some new kids too.  UCLA lost their top recruit from the 2020 class to Stanford and have one or two questionable commitments that were made pre-college admissions scandal (if you know what I mean).


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

MarkM said:


> SG was watching 2021 and 2022 games at Silverlakes.  She was likely keeping tabs on girls that have already committed, particularly the MVLA team.
> 
> Maybe she was also looking at some new kids too.  UCLA lost their top recruit from the 2020 class to Stanford and have one or two questionable commitments that were made pre-college admissions scandal (if you know what I mean).


I hear you but they are not recruiting any more sophomores they already have spent their money for that year.  They are working on replacing the class that will be freshman this year so 2023 graduation year.  Obviously with overlapping high school graduation years they could be different birth years.

They only player that they lost to Stanford was a keeper and she most likely looked at the roster and realized that she was going to ride the pine for 3 years.  The other player went to Colorado and was a very low ranked recruit who likely was getting little to no money.  I don't think that anyone cares about the allegations.  If they do they aren't very smart because they are BS and have already blown over.  The team is going to be fine for many years to come....

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 2, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> They weren't looking at sophomores.  The 2022 class is built out.


At SurfCup I didn't see coaches watching 2023 games (birthyear 2005), but I did see a lot of coaches watching 2022 games (birthyear 2004).  Are you sure AC has her stock already set for 2022 MAP?  If so, then she got all her work done before the new recruiting rules kicked into play.  Offers to 2023 cannot be made now until two more years (June 2021).  That would make sense why 2023 not getting looks now--2 years a long time to watch and decide.  And, a lot can happen in two years on both sides (player/coach).


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 2, 2019)

I saw one pac12 school watching 05s game at surf cup mostly class of 2023 and a couple watching 04's which some 04s are 2023. At DA showcase there were a lot college coaches watching 04s


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 2, 2019)

oh canada said:


> At SurfCup I didn't see coaches watching 2023 games (birthyear 2005), but I did see a lot of coaches watching 2022 games (birthyear 2004).  Are you sure AC has her stock already set for 2022 MAP?  If so, then she got all her work done before the new recruiting rules kicked into play.  Offers to 2023 cannot be made now until two more years (June 2021).  That would make sense why 2023 not getting looks now--2 years a long time to watch and decide.  And, a lot can happen in two years on both sides (player/coach).


Just a point of order.....my DD is an ‘04 and 2023.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

oh canada said:


> At SurfCup I didn't see coaches watching 2023 games (birthyear 2005), but I did see a lot of coaches watching 2022 games (birthyear 2004).  Are you sure AC has her stock already set for 2022 MAP?  If so, then she got all her work done before the new recruiting rules kicked into play.  Offers to 2023 cannot be made now until two more years (June 2021).  That would make sense why 2023 not getting looks now--2 years a long time to watch and decide.  And, a lot can happen in two years on both sides (player/coach).


They are all set for 2022 at least all set giving out money.  If a player doesn't care about money (or playing for that matter) then maybe.  They have one 2023 commit that I know of.  Also, they used to watch almost every one of my players games at a showcase (at least for a half) even after she had committed early her sophomore year.  They have 35 players on the roster currently with 8 graduating and 12 coming in.  That means they are going to have a roster of 39 players next year.  I know personally that several players were cut (non-scholarship) and some transferred due to being made aware that they weren't going to be seeing the field.  It's the Hunger Games there.

They were likely watching committed players.

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer/college-soccer-details/women/ucla/clgid-266/tab-commitments

Good luck to you and your player and keep sending UCLA more Canadians.  They are awesome.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> I saw one pac12 school watching 05s game at surf cup mostly class of 2023 and a couple watching 04's which some 04s are 2023. At DA showcase there were a lot college coaches watching 04s


Trust me the top teams are looking at freshmen.  If they were watching 2022/21/20 players then they were already committed.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just a point of order.....my DD is an ‘04 and 2023.


fair point.  logically, with the new rules in place, just seems like a long time from now before they can make communications/offers though doesn't it?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 2, 2019)

oh canada said:


> fair point.  logically, with the new rules in place, just seems like a long time from now before they can make communications/offers though doesn't it?


Yes...however there were lots of emails and phone calls that last week before the Rule change.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> They weren't looking at sophomores.  The 2022 class is built out.


I'm sad now MAP.  I hope you mean UCLA?  The only problem I see with UCLA is you don't want to pick too fast.  Just saying, but UCLA will always be ROME to me and I'm sad my kid was not on their radar.  Coach came to practice, looked and like a fart in the wind she was gone and picked her top players according to the rules.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 2, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm sad now MAP.  I hope you mean UCLA?  The only problem I see with UCLA is you don't want to pick too fast.  Just saying, but UCLA will always be ROME to me and I'm sad my kid was not on their radar.  Coach came to practice, looked and like a fart in the wind she was gone and picked her top players according to the rules.


I wish that all roads led to that particular version of Rome but the truth is that there are many great schools out there and sometimes there are forks in the road that lead to cities greater than Rome.

Alexandria was a city in the Nile delta that was the seat of Cleopatra’s power when she ruled Egypt.  Now as you know she was the last Pharoah of Egypt (although she was a Ptolemy and thus mostly genetically Greek) and Alexandria was her capital.  When Caesar and later Marc Anthony came to the city it was larger and more incredible than the city that they had left.  My point is that if UCLA is your kid’s Rome and it didn’t work out for your player then maybe where she landed can be her Alexandria.  

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## SD_Soccer (Aug 2, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I wish that all roads led to that particular version of Rome but the truth is that there are many great schools out there and sometimes there are forks in the road that lead to cities greater than Rome.
> 
> Alexandria was a city in the Nile delta that was the seat of Cleopatra’s power when she ruled Egypt.  Now as you know she was the last Pharoah of Egypt (although she was a Ptolemy and thus mostly genetically Greek) and Alexandria was her capital.  When Caesar and later Marc Anthony came to the city it was larger and more incredible than the city that they had left.  My point is that if UCLA is your kid’s Rome and it didn’t work out for your player then maybe where she landed can be her Alexandria.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Every player needs to cast a wide net and be open to opportunities that come their way.  Find as strong an academic university as they can get into where she can be at the top of their recruiting list (to maximize playing time and athletic money) and their experience (and your bank account) will be great.  Taking the ‘last recruit’ spot at a dream school likely results in little to no money and little to no playing time and potentially a transfer...


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 2, 2019)

SD_Soccer said:


> Every player needs to cast a wide net and be open to opportunities that come their way.  Find as strong an academic university as they can get into where she can be at the top of their recruiting list (to maximize playing time and athletic money) and their experience (and your bank account) will be great.  Taking the ‘last recruit’ spot at a dream school likely results in little to no money and little to no playing time and potentially a transfer...


Funny...you sound like my DD.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Aug 2, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I hear you but they are not recruiting any more sophomores they already have spent their money for that year.  They are working on replacing the class that will be freshman this year so 2023 graduation year.  Obviously with overlapping high school graduation years they could be different birth years.
> 
> They only player that they lost to Stanford was a keeper and she most likely looked at the roster and realized that she was going to ride the pine for 3 years.  The other player went to Colorado and was a very low ranked recruit who likely was getting little to no money.  I don't think that anyone cares about the allegations.  If they do they aren't very smart because they are BS and have already blown over.  The team is going to be fine for many years to come....
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Question is...given the new recruiting rules and the fact that they can’t talk to 2023’s for almost 2 more years...how long will she be looking at this grad year?


----------



## SD_Soccer (Aug 2, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Funny...you sound like my DD.


Smart kid you raised


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 2, 2019)

SD_Soccer said:


> Smart kid you raised


I am fortunate.  My DD has lived thru some ups and downs.  The fact she has had Coaches vested in her success helped mold a young adult out of a youth athlete.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Question is...given the new recruiting rules and the fact that they can’t talk to 2023’s for almost 2 more years...how long will she be looking at this grad year?


Hopefully a really long time.  That will lead to a better fit on both sides of the equation.  My daughter was very fortunate.  I want everyone’s daughter to be just as happy with her decision as mine is with hers and it took a lengthy process to get there. 

I like the new rules.  Nobody likes to say goodbye to a friend after a year or two because of unhappiness.  Also it sucks for a player when one of her roommates for the upcoming season is getting cut and doesn’t know it.  It puts unnecessary pressure on young women who already have a lot of pressure.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just a point of order.....my DD is an ‘04 and 2023.


Very nice   Mind is 04' 2022.  UCLA picked already as did all the other top schools.  Many kids also decided to wait and not feel the freaking pressure to live in the snow for free and try and earn a degree. My dd has never emailed a coach, talked to a coach on the phone, paid a freaking service so my kid can be ranked or never  took the advice from coaches who said the following, "Rules are challenging, you better get your deal now."  This is the biggest part of the toxic shit were all going through."  Pressure Pressure Pressure on young little girls of which 80% of the already 2022 commits will NOT play for the school that they Instagram all over the place before the rule change.  That's why the rule change folks.  These "Super Clubs" market three big things.  Most signed college scholarships for the year, Most National Championships and if they can, National Team Players.  Coaches do the same.  I believe patience will pay off for those who waited.  Maybe, just maybe one of the top schools on my dd soon to be list will have a 2022 commit change their mind, coach is fired and new coach wants his players or God forbid they get hurt.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Very nice   Mind is 04' 2022.  UCLA picked already as did all the other top schools.  Many kids also decided to wait and not feel the freaking pressure to live in the snow for free and try and earn a degree. My dd has never emailed a coach, talked to a coach on the phone, paid a freaking service so my kid can be ranked or never  took the advice from coaches who said the following, "Rules are challenging, you better get your deal now."  This is the biggest part of the toxic shit were all going through."  Pressure Pressure Pressure on young little girls of which 80% of the already 2022 commits will NOT play for the school that they Instagram all over the place before the rule change.  That's why the rule change folks.  These "Super Clubs" market three big things.  Most signed college scholarships for the year, Most National Championships and if they can, National Team Players.  Coaches do the same.  I believe patience will pay off for those who waited.  Maybe, just maybe one of the top schools on my dd soon to be list will have a 2022 commit change their mind, coach is fired and new coach wants his players or God forbid they get hurt.


The PAC 12 and BIG TEN guarantee 4 year scholarship offers and a coach that reneged on offers might as well stick a fork in their career because bad news travels faster than good news.

Also only one player in my daughter’s recruiting class never played in an actual game other than a scrimmage and the reason was that she got a WNT contract and a Nike deal.  Her name was Mallory Pugh.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 and BIG TEN guarantee 4 year scholarship offers and a coach that reneged on offers might as well stick a fork in their career because bad news travels faster than good news.
> 
> Also only one player in my daughter’s recruiting class never played in an actual game other than a scrimmage and the reason was that she got a WNT contract and a Nike deal.  Her name was Mallory Pugh.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


UCLA is ROME bro!!!  They kinda get the first pic of the 8th graders and soon to be 9th graders around the world.  But it got a little out of hand, right?  AC even says its wrong.  It's embarrassing what I have witnessed and its stupid.  It's like the movie "Click."  Everyone is clicking FF instead of slowing down a little.  I understand UCLA and others have to go after what they perceive to be future studs and it seems AC has picked well every year   I know in the top male sports those signing 8th or soon to be 9th graders get mocked hard for it.  I was tempted to get my dd in the game early by emailing coaches but we decided to wait.  Only one school would have made her decide early at that is our beloved UCLA.  However, she would need a full ride for financial reasons and that's not going to be happening   or maybe be a practice player and get her books paid for.  If I had the cash, She would walk on and get on that way .  Always the smallest, but just grew to 5'5 with more to come


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 and BIG TEN guarantee 4 year scholarship offers and a coach that reneged on offers might as well stick a fork in their career because bad news travels faster than good news.
> 
> Also only one player in my daughter’s recruiting class never played in an actual game other than a scrimmage and the reason was that she got a WNT contract and a Nike deal.  Her name was Mallory Pugh.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


So let's say my little one decided to  commit early because dad is poor and a free ride to ASU is too good to pass up and her coach is "Amazing." She gets to her SR year and her coach bails for a new club deal.  The new coach is an asshole and she finally confesses that she hates the dessert and really wanted to play by the beach.  She is 18 now too.  Now what???????????  This is happening all over the country except at UCLA and few others.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> So let's say my little one decided to  commit early because dad is poor and a free ride to ASU is too good to pass up and her coach is "Amazing." She gets to her SR year and her coach bails for a new club deal.  The new coach is an asshole and she finally confesses that she hates the dessert and really wanted to play by the beach.  She is 18 now too.  Now what???????????  This is happening all over the country except at UCLA and few others.


UCLA just got a transfer because a coach left for a better job and I have seen another local kid that was a two year starter at North Carolina and bailed for the SoCal lifestyle, so I know that it happens.

I am not a fan of early commitments.  The more info for both parties the better the fit.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> UCLA is ROME bro!!!  They kinda get the first pic of the 8th graders and soon to be 9th graders around the world.  But it got a little out of hand, right?  AC even says its wrong.  It's embarrassing what I have witnessed and its stupid.  It's like the movie "Click."  Everyone is clicking FF instead of slowing down a little.  I understand UCLA and others have to go after what they perceive to be future studs and it seems AC has picked well every year   I know in the top male sports those signing 8th or soon to be 9th graders get mocked hard for it.  I was tempted to get my dd in the game early by emailing coaches but we decided to wait.  Only one school would have made her decide early at that is our beloved UCLA.  However, she would need a full ride for financial reasons and that's not going to be happening   or maybe be a practice player and get her books paid for.  If I had the cash, She would walk on and get on that way .  Always the smallest, but just grew to 5'5 with more to come


Stanford gets first pick and even can put gpa requirements on players.  Truth be told my player was almost ready to commit there but one last trip to UCLA as a recruit made her remember the propaganda that both of her parents had been indoctrinating her into her whole life and according to her, “it just felt right.”  

Rome, Alexandria, Byzantium, Tenochitlan, all great destinations.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> So let's say my little one decided to  commit early because dad is poor and a free ride to ASU is too good to pass up and her coach is "Amazing." She gets to her SR year and her coach bails for a new club deal.  The new coach is an asshole and she finally confesses that she hates the dessert and really wanted to play by the beach.  She is 18 now too.  Now what???????????  This is happening all over the country except at UCLA and few others.





MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA just got a transfer because a coach left for a better job and I have seen another local kid that was a two year starter at North Carolina and bailed for the SoCal lifestyle, so I know that it happens.
> 
> I am not a fan of early commitments.  The more info for both parties the better the fit.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


UCLA will be better for it for sure and so will all the girls looking to make a big decision.  I wonder how many dads from SoCal get a call from their dds crying wanting to come back to where it all began.  Dad: Why dd?"  DD: Coach is not nice like he/she was when he was recruiting me, it's harder than I thought, I won't start, it's humid as shit out here and I can't take it anymore."  Dad:  "But you committed yourself.  Remember dd, we honor our commitments.  Now you back to practice and work hard, ok?)  18 Year old DD:  "BS dad, this was your freaking decision and I saw how much you loved watching me play.  In fact, I think all we talked about in those days was soccer and if I'm keeping my grades up.  You spent lots of $$$$$$ and time into this deal and ultimately Dear Father, I didn't want to disappoint you."


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> UCLA will be better for it for sure and so will all the girls looking to make a big decision.  I wonder how many dads from SoCal get a call from their dds crying wanting to come back to where it all began.  Dad: Why dd?"  DD: Coach is not nice like he/she was when he was recruiting me, it's harder than I thought, I won't start, it's humid as shit out here and I can't take it anymore."  Dad:  "But you committed yourself.  Remember dd, we honor our commitments.  Now you back to practice and work hard, ok?)  18 Year old DD:  "BS dad, this was your freaking decision and I saw how much you loved watching me play.  In fact, I think all we talked about in those days was soccer and if I'm keeping my grades up.  You spent lots of $$$$$$ and time into this deal and ultimately Dear Father, I didn't want to disappoint you."


I always recommend picking the school not the soccer.  I have seen players happy with the school they picked even though they played less than a full game their entire career.  She was proud of her role on the team.  She was a scout team player that had to pretend that she was someone else each week.  She had pride in her role and they even had a name for tge scout team ALCU (UCLA spelled backwards).  She was happy to graduate from her dream school and go to the College Cup and proud of how she contributed to it.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

Look at this great opportunity MAP.  I'm looking for investors to start a soccer one in SoCal.  So if you or any of the lurkers out there are interested please PM me.    
https://www.i9sportsfranchise.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> I always recommend picking the school not the soccer.  I have seen players happy with the school they picked even though they played less than a full game their entire career.  She was proud of her role on the team.  She was a scout team player that had to pretend that she was someone else each week.  She had pride in her role and they even had a name for tge scout team ALCU (UCLA spelled backwards).  She was happy to graduate from her dream school and go to the College Cup and proud of how she contributed to it.


I so agree.  It's hard asking most, not all, 8th graders to pick the school over soccer.  How did this girl get on the team?  She didn't commit in 8th or 9th right?  That's a super cool Rudy story


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> I so agree.  It's hard asking most, not all, 8th graders to pick the school over soccer.  How did this girl get on the team?  She didn't commit in 8th or 9th right?  That's a super cool Rudy story


She was a YNT player that committed as a sophomore in high school same as most players on the roster (other than the foreign players who typically commit as juniors).  I can only think of one current player on the roster that committed to UCLA prior to the start of their sophomore year and she was an all-American last season.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> She was a YNT player that committed as a sophomore in high school same as most players on the roster (other than the foreign players who typically commit as juniors).  I can only think of one current player on the roster that committed to UCLA prior to the start of their sophomore year and she was an all-American last season.


What happen?  Did she get hurt?  How many of the 37 are YNT team players.  How do "scout" players get recruited?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Look at this great opportunity MAP.  I'm looking for investors to start a soccer one in SoCal.  So if you or any of the lurkers out there are interested please PM me.
> https://www.i9sportsfranchise.com


Football is my thing.  I am a bigtime soccer fan and former player but the pool that I swim in has a pointy ball not a round one.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

Map, thanks for chatting too.  I've had the flu and I'm bored and obviously venting on a Saturday.  You see, I was asked not to post on here at her other clubs.  I'm free now and ready to let some things off my chest.  I've respected the Golden Age parents.  CSL baby!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> What happen?  Did she get hurt?  How many of the 37 are YNT team players.  How do "scout" players get recruited?


No she didn’t get hurt.  UCLA is the Hunger Games.  There are 30 of 36 players on the roster that have UNT of Full WNT experience on the roster.  Players become scout players by not being in the first 16-18.  Scout players at UCLA are starters elsewhere.  Being player #30 on their roster doesn’t mean that you aren’t a good player.  There are just a lot of great gladiators in Rome.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Map, thanks for chatting too.  I've had the flu and I'm bored and obviously venting on a Saturday.  You see, I was asked not to post on here at her other clubs.  I'm free now and ready to let some things off my chest.  I've respected the Golden Age parents.  CSL baby!!!


I’m just sitting around watching soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> No she didn’t get hurt.  UCLA is the Hunger Games.  There are 30 of 36 players on the roster that have UNT of Full WNT experience on the roster.  Players become scout players by not being in the first 16-18.  Scout players at UCLA are starters elsewhere.  Being player #30 on their roster doesn’t mean that you aren’t a good player.  There are just a lot of great gladiators in Rome.


Wow!!!  Are there any of the 19-30 YNT types from previous Bruin Teams playing pro or making the actual WNT that you know of?  So if you want to go to UCLA like my dd coach said at Surf, then you meed to make the first U14 YNT list or the U16 (04' is even) at the very least?  So not only do kids that don't play DA in SoCal miss out on YNT opportunity, UCLA probably won't recruit you because they don't know about you?   My dd has an old teammate who went to UCLA ID Camp who made YNT and she walked out thinking scout team by the offer.  I'm shocked how so many YNT kids ride the pine at UCLA.  Just wow!!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> What happen?  Did she get hurt?  How many of the 37 are YNT team players.  How do "scout" players get recruited?


No she didn’t get hurt.  UCLA is the Hunger Games.  There are 30 of 36 players on the roster that have UNT of Full WNT experience on the roster.  Players become scout players by not being in the first 16-18.  Scout players at UCLA are starters elsewhere.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Wow!!!  Are there any of the 19-30 YNT types from previous Bruin Teams playing pro or making the actual WNT that you know of?  So if you want to go to UCLA like my dd coach said at Surf, then you meed to make the first U14 YNT list or the U16 (04' is even) at the very least?  So not only do kids that don't play DA in SoCal miss out on YNT opportunity, UCLA probably won't recruit you because they don't know about you?   My dd has an old teammate who went to UCLA ID Camp who made YNT and she walked out thinking scout team by the offer.  I'm shocked how so many YNT kids ride the pine at UCLA.  Just wow!!!!


It’s the Hunger Games.  Stanford has a higher percentage of YNT players than anyone.  My daughter made her first YNT after she had committed to UCLA so don’t think that they are just picking resumes.  She was the second committed player of her recruiting class and was the lowest rated domestic recruit yet has started the most games and played the most minutes of anyone in her class.  It takes a great deal of confidence to go to Pali Alto or Westwood to play soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Map, thanks for chatting too.  I've had the flu and I'm bored and obviously venting on a Saturday.  You see, I was asked not to post on here at her other clubs.  I'm free now and ready to let some things off my chest.  I've respected the Golden Age parents.  CSL baby!!!


No worries.  The USA vs Ireland game is one sided and the last NWSL game just started.  My daughter and her brother are just playing video games so I have time for a chat.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> No worries.  The USA vs Ireland game is one sided and the last NWSL game just started.  My daughter and her brother are just playing video games so I have time for a chat.


Regarding the YNT list, I was referring to the 04s (2022) and the rush to commit before the rule changed.  I heard UCLA usually waited but this last year went quicker?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> No she didn’t get hurt.  UCLA is the Hunger Games.  There are 30 of 36 players on the roster that have UNT of Full WNT experience on the roster.  Players become scout players by not being in the first 16-18.  Scout players at UCLA are starters elsewhere.


In your experience, do you think its odd that US Soccer picked 12- 05s out of 48 spots in the 04's first year of eligibility for u14?  Is that normal in past selections for that many "youngers" getting the early call up?  Making that list gets you a meeting with the DM at a big time University.  Freaking UCLA and Stanford is ROME to many as is some other gr8t schools.  This was right when DA was starting and the new rules were coming.  Just curious on your thoughts.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Regarding the YNT list, I was referring to the 04s (2022) and the rush to commit before the rule changed.  I heard UCLA usually waited but this last year went quicker?


I’m sure that they were reacting to the landscape in which they found themselves.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 3, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> In your experience, do you think its odd that US Soccer picked 12- 05s out of 48 spots in the 04's first year of eligibility for u14?  Is that normal in past selections for that many "youngers" getting the early call up?  Making that list gets you a meeting with the DM at a big time University.  Freaking UCLA and Stanford is ROME to many as is some other gr8t schools.  This was right when DA was starting and the new rules were coming.  Just curious on your thoughts.


I’m not sure what US Soccer was thinking but the U14 is usually a mix of different birth years.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

"Slated to start play in September 2019,the DPL Schedule will allow players to continue playing high school soccer
while developing their technical and tactical skills through club soccer."

Wow, wow, wow and wow!!!!! let me seriously talk to my dd to see if she would like to reconsider her decision to play ECNL this upcoming season. This could be a game changer. Let me see, have dd play DPL first half and then join the DA Team (if she can make it since she's been playing that horrible brand of soccer in HS) after HS Soccer. At DPL she can practice juggling and dribbling while all the other players play in the big leagues. Listen all you fools at DA, yes you. Allow HS Soccer!!!!!!! End of story. This is so stupid. I think I might make this my mission in life. #letthemplayHS.......#letthemplayboth.......I have some advice for everyone: DA can be DA, ECNL can be DPL. DPL can be a local league, CRL and that's that. No need for this BS anymore.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

*"The Developmental Player League (DPL)was initially created through collaboration between the Southwest Division
Girls DA clubs." * 
Let me interpret this.  Surf created the DPL with some help from Legends and Beach so they can keep as many customers at their clubs and not go to ECNL.  Many girls have dreams of playing at the highest level in youth soccer.  This is a pure trap.  I can hear the coaches saying with their English accent, "you know Mrs Jones, your little Sally has some tremendous abilities.  With some great coaching from me I think I can have little Sally up with the DA team next season.  Don't go play ECNL.  This also allows for your little one to also play HS.  We try and offer a little bit of everything here."    

*"The focus was to expand the player pool for the DA and align with some of the core US Soccer
Initiatives."* Find a clever way to knock ECNL out with a side punch.  All you need to do is #allowHSsoccer and it's all over. 

*"Through the success of the program the DPL has expanded into key markets for the 2019/20 Season"*
What's up with "key markets?"  How are they measuring success?  If your not lying, your not trying.  Liar, liar pants on fire.....


----------



## SD_Soccer (Aug 4, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> *"The Developmental Player League (DPL)was initially created through collaboration between the Southwest Division
> Girls DA clubs." *
> Let me interpret this.  Surf created the DPL with some help from Legends and Beach so they can keep as many customers at their clubs and not go to ECNL.  Many girls have dreams of playing at the highest level in youth soccer.  This is a pure trap.  I can hear the coaches saying with their English accent, "you know Mrs Jones, your little Sally has some tremendous abilities.  With some great coaching from me I think I can have little Sally up with the DA team next season.  Don't go play ECNL.  This also allows for your little one to also play HS.  We try and offer a little bit of everything here."
> 
> Don’t know who created DPL, but it was not Surf.  Surf in the 1st year of DA/DPL had DA and ECNL and didn’t have any teams in DPL.  Surf went to DPL last year when they lost ECNL for their second teams.


----------



## Soccer43 (Aug 4, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> In your experience, do you think its odd that US Soccer picked 12- 05s out of 48 spots in the 04's first year of eligibility for u14?  Is that normal in past selections for that many "youngers" getting the early call up?  Making that list gets you a meeting with the DM at a big time University.  Freaking UCLA and Stanford is ROME to many as is some other gr8t schools.  This was right when DA was starting and the new rules were coming.  Just curious on your thoughts.


There are so many opportunities for good programs at the college level, both in terms of academics, coaching, and competitiveness.  I would encourage you to expand your horizons and keep an open mind and not worry so much about DA and YNT.  As MAP has stated before, the YNT doesn't frequently lead to anything other than some fun experiences during high school.  What matters is where you end up not what call ups you got when you were 14 yo.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

Maybe it was all three, maybe Legends and Beach made a call to Surf.  Surf offered my kid ECNL 04' as an alternative so she could play HS Soccer.  Imagine if we took them up on it.  I don't see ECNL there now do you?  My kid was a very important piece to that team and she was forced out because she didn't attend private school.  I'm sure they could have used her this year.  My dd misses playing with her old friends all the time.  My dd took a stand for what SHE believed in.  She's a leader.  She was the first one to bolt to Surf from Blues.  A few teammates followed and low and behold, 11th National Championship.  Her coach at the time parlayed a nice deal to Indiana Fire and my kid for all she did was kicked out because of an unfair rule that allows Private School kids a waiver.  Some of us can't afford that.  This had a direct impact on her.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 4, 2019)

Perhaps some insight?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 4, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> Maybe it was all three, maybe Legends and Beach made a call to Surf.  Surf offered my kid ECNL 04' as an alternative so she could play HS Soccer.  Imagine if we took them up on it.  I don't see ECNL there now do you?  My kid was a very important piece to that team and she was forced out because she didn't attend private school.  I'm sure they could have used her this year.  My dd misses playing with her old friends all the time.  My dd took a stand for what SHE believed in.  She's a leader.  She was the first one to bolt to Surf from Blues.  A few teammates followed and low and behold, 11th National Championship.  Her coach at the time parlayed a nice deal to Indiana Fire and my kid for all she did was kicked out because of an unfair rule that allows Private School kids a waiver.  Some of us can't afford that.  This had a direct impact on her.


That sucks.  As the poet Method Man once said, “Cash Rules Everything Around Me, CREAM, Dolla, Dolla Bill yall!”


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 4, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> *"The Developmental Player League (DPL)was initially created through collaboration between the Southwest Division
> Girls DA clubs." *
> Let me interpret this.  Surf created the DPL with some help from Legends and Beach so they can keep as many customers at their clubs and not go to ECNL.


Accept Surf was still ECNL when DPL was formed and do not participate in DPL.  Was more like Albion, Galaxy SD, Beach and Legends.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Accept Surf was still ECNL when DPL was formed and do not participate in DPL.  Was more like Albion, Galaxy SD, Beach and Legends.


I was told from everyone who is anyone at Surf that it would be DA or ECNL, no ifs and or butts.  Once that 5 year contract was finalized it was all over.  That's why I said no to their ECNL offer.  Lot's of 03s had to find other teams, remember?  Somehow this DPL League came out of no where.  Legends got poached a little but also kept girls from leaving with the new DPL.  I watched it all unfold before my very eyes at Surf.  I could see right through that.  I see all the moves they have made and I find it hard they weren't helping out maybe with a little biz advice.  This is all marketing.  Capitalism at it's finest   Also, US Soccer is behind this league too.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 4, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> I was told from everyone who is anyone at Surf that it would be DA or ECNL, no ifs and or butts.  Once that 5 year contract was finalized it was all over.  That's why I said no to their ECNL offer.  Lot's of 03s had to find other teams, remember?  Somehow this DPL League came out of no where.  Legends got poached a little but also kept girls from leaving with the new DPL.  I watched it all unfold before my very eyes at Surf.  I could see right through that.  I see all the moves they have made and I find it hard they weren't helping out maybe with a little biz advice.  This is all marketing.  Capitalism at it's finest   Also, US Soccer is behind this league too.


It is?  Thought that was the whole issue the “anti” crowd was pushing, that it wasn’t sanctioned by US Soccer.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Accept Surf was still ECNL when DPL was formed and do not participate in DPL.  Was more like Albion, Galaxy SD, Beach and Legends.





Kicker4Life said:


> Accept Surf was still ECNL when DPL was formed and do not participate in DPL.  Was more like Albion, Galaxy SD, Beach and Legends.


Remember our conversation at the pitch back when my dd took a side tour back to Legends when the first age groups of DA had 03/04 combo.  I think I was drinking some strong Koolaide.  I got sold for sure.  Surf said no one is allowed to play up and they were selling me hard for 04' ECNL?  I told them my dd has a goal to reach.  JH reached out and we jumped ship.  A month later DA went 03 and 04'.  My dd saw an opening and let me have it and told me how much she missed her teammates at Surf (worse decision I ever made and my dd still lets me know how wrong it was and it was).  We went back and all torn out great for everyone.


Kicker4Life said:


> It is?  Thought that was the whole issue the “anti” crowd was pushing, that it wasn’t sanctioned by US Soccer.


Sanctioned, no.  Why? Because they would look a little hypercritical allowing HS Soccer.  Let's just say they support DPL more than ECNL.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2019)

They were likely watching committed players.

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/col...-details/women/ucla/clgid-266/tab-commitments

Interesting addition for the Bruins at the Class of 2023.  When did TopDrawer start giving 'commitments' access to drunken parents?


----------



## Chelseafc (Aug 12, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> They were likely watching committed players.
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/col...-details/women/ucla/clgid-266/tab-commitments
> 
> Interesting addition for the Bruins at the Class of 2023.  When did TopDrawer start giving 'commitments' access to drunken parents?


I thought the recruiting rules recently changed, and they couldn’t commit until they were a junior or something??


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2019)

Chelseafc said:


> I thought the recruiting rules recently changed, and they couldn’t commit until they were a junior or something??


There were some 2023 commits prior to the rule change; just not many.  And not THIS particular situation.  UCLA has some commits from the 2022 class but I think they're all YNT names.  Apparently this mom or dad is breaking new ground.  You just commit wherever you want to go and let the coach figure it out when you show up.


----------



## Sparky9 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ellejustus,  You okay? Keeperpops has you on his watch list and I can buy you a beer or two if you need it.  I was at West Coast this weekend and had a good time between games at Left Coast Brewery a few minutes from OCGP.  Good bbq to go with the suds.

I know your dd has had a crazy ride but at the same time she has played with and against a lot of great players/teams.  That is valuable experience for her moving forward where she can fit in on any team and any system as well as adjusting to any coaching style.  Be thankful that when she shows up to a new training session they ask her what her jersey size is.  Out of all the lessons my dd has learned from club soccer is to  keep working, never quit, and keep having fun along the way.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> I was at West Coast this weekend and had a good time between games at Left Coast Brewery a few minutes from OCGP.  Good bbq to go with the suds.


Sparky!! We were out there too. 3rd year in a row guesting for West Coast..3rd year in a row helping a team get to the semi-finals..3rd year in a row it ended there. 
I told my kid your team was out there playing so she said she wanted to wait around a minute to say hi to your coach after your game on Sunday. Never heard of Left Coast Brewery but I looked it up after seeing your post. My kids know I'm always down to eat some good Q!! I'll have to try that place out next time we are out there.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 13, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> Ellejustus,  You okay? Keeperpops has you on his watch list and I can buy you a beer or two if you need it.  I was at West Coast this weekend and had a good time between games at Left Coast Brewery a few minutes from OCGP.  Good bbq to go with the suds.
> 
> I know your dd has had a crazy ride but at the same time she has played with and against a lot of great players/teams.  That is valuable experience for her moving forward where she can fit in on any team and any system as well as adjusting to any coaching style.  Be thankful that when she shows up to a new training session they ask her what her jersey size is.  Out of all the lessons my dd has learned from club soccer is to  keep working, never quit, and keep having fun along the way.


How good is the BbQ there? I ended up at first class pizza they have a good beer  to have tselection.Going to hit up left coast during practice  now that I know it's right there thanks for sharing that haha


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> How good is the BbQ there? I ended up at first class pizza they have a good beer  to have tselection.Going to hit up left coast during practice  now that I know it's right there thanks for sharing that haha


Website pics look pretty good. And the menu shows some really good options. And it was right around the corner from where we played.
Missed it..
Saturday morning we ate at Bruxie. That was new for us. Everyone like that too.


----------



## Sparky9 (Aug 13, 2019)

I had the mac n cheese with bacon and brisket on top. It was better than I thought it would be. Place was packed by 1130 on sunday.  

I guess if a thread is going to go off the rails of the original topic, food and beer is a good option.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 13, 2019)

Back on topic of ECNL and DA but rolling with West Coast Classic lots of DA, DPL (pre DA), ECNL matchups in the semis 07 through 04. Mostly the same clubs but decent Sunday matchups of the teams that got to play 4 to 5 games in 2 days.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 13, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> I had the mac n cheese with bacon and brisket on top. It was better than I thought it would be. Place was packed by 1130 on sunday.
> 
> I guess if a thread is going to go off the rails of the original topic, food and beer is a good option.


Good hearing from you Sparky!  Stay thirsty my friend!


----------



## Sparky9 (Aug 13, 2019)

West Coast G03 group had 16 teams with a mix of ECNL, ECNL 2, DPL, DPL Reserve, and Flight 1 teams.  Ultimately won by an ECNL team, but most of the games were very close based on the scores and games I saw.


----------



## outside! (Aug 13, 2019)

Dominic said:


> 2 kids and 11 years of club total, not once did we miss a game due to heat. I also don't recall any teammates missing games due to heat. The only time I seen a player with heat exhaustion was U6 AYSO, and it wasn't serious.


Heat exhaustion ALWAYS has the potential to be serious.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 13, 2019)

outside! said:


> Heat exhaustion ALWAYS has the potential to be serious.


I could be wrong but I think you might be confusing heat exhaustion for heat stroke. Heat exhaustion left untreated can lead to heat stroke..which IS a true life threatening emergency.


----------



## outside! (Aug 14, 2019)

pewpew said:


> I could be wrong but I think you might be confusing heat exhaustion for heat stroke. Heat exhaustion left untreated can lead to heat stroke..which IS a true life threatening emergency.


That is what I meant. Heat exhaustion can quickly lead to heat stroke in young athletes. Do NOT take chances with heat exhaustion.

A few years ago, DD's team was playing in Dallas in July. I noticed one of the players was just standing there, looking a bit confused with the ball sitting about 2 yards from her. She raised her hand and the ref quickly stopped the game. The team manager carried her over to the trainer's tent and next thing she new she was sitting in a large tub with ice water up to her chin.


----------



## Josep (Aug 14, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> West Coast G03 group had 16 teams with a mix of ECNL, ECNL 2, DPL, DPL Reserve, and Flight 1 teams.  Ultimately won by an ECNL team, but most of the games were very close based on the scores and games I saw.


This was a lower bracket.  The DA team won the top 03.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 14, 2019)

Josep said:


> This was a lower bracket.  The DA team won the top 03.


Negative. Strikers ECNL won the G03 bracket. And there was only one flight for G03s


----------



## Josep (Aug 14, 2019)

pewpew said:


> Negative. Strikers ECNL won the G03 bracket. And there was only one flight for G03s


Oh this was the WC tourney?.  I thought we were talking about Surf Cup.  My bad.


----------



## pewpew (Aug 14, 2019)

Josep said:


> Oh this was the WC tourney?.  I thought we were talking about Surf Cup.  My bad.


Technically speaking  you are right..thread ran off a bit into WC discussion..and some good BBQ..but like anything these days touched by @Ellejustus..things tend to run off the rails a bit. 
Just kidding @Ellejustus


----------

